# Has anyone purchased from Snowgearsale . com



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Title asks it all. 

I have been looking for a certain board for a while now and this site has it. From what I can tell, the site has only been around for about 7 months. The board is selling for ~$300, so not one of those too good to be true moments, but still a good deal. They have 100's of boards, skis, boots, etc for sale. The site has a few grammatical errors, but since the business is run out of Singapore, I can let that slide. I think the site is either hosted or registered in Los Angeles. The site isn't pretty, but it isn't terrible either, I have made successful purchases from worse looking sites here in the states. 

When looking at the boards, it doesn't seem like they just stole the Burton, Lib Tech, Ride etc lists of boards and put them up. It seemed like they actually just listed the boards they had in stock. 

Although, the reviews/stars of gear is funny. It seems like the site just attributed random reviews of the site to some of the gear. Not every review was positive, most were, but also weird, most people ended it with the whole name. Well except for a few. 

Anyways, if it wasn't around the holidays, I would just pull out my 'in case of' credit card and purchase the board. I don't use it, so at any point after this purchase, spending happened, I would easily cancel it. 

Since many members here are world wide, I thought I would ask if any of you have used it.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I wouldn't. Anonymous owner & hosted on a server that's home to lots of scam/drug sites. You might get a board, but will it be what you ordered/fake/stolen.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

100% dodgy


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Radialhead said:


> I wouldn't. *Anonymous owner & hosted on a server that's home to lots of scam/drug sites.* You might get a board, but will it be what you ordered/fake/stolen.


Curious,... how do you determine that?
(...I'm old & not particularly interwebz savy!)


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> Curious,... how do you determine that?
> (...I'm old & not particularly interwebz savy!)


There are various ways but this is the easiest.

https://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/snowgearsale.com


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

BA just did a bit on these websites in angrysnowboarder podcast #3, I'd advise against buying. But if you do, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Barnesy (Sep 9, 2016)

The ability to pay using Paypal gives me some hope. I may take the plunge (for science!) and let you know how I fare.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Don't be an idiot. Just look at the testimonials on their various sites - they're the same. https://road-bike-sale.com/pages/Feadback.html Shop Discount Snow Gear Sale, Discount ski equipment Discount outboard motors for sale | Clearance outboards boat motors | Outboard Motors sale They also use a fake shipping company to give you fake order updates. https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/intershipmentexpress.com


----------



## vail_dude (Oct 31, 2019)

Barnesy said:


> The ability to pay using Paypal gives me some hope. I may take the plunge (for science!) and let you know how I fare.


Have you taken the plunge and used PayPal!?


----------



## jayeedoubleyou (Nov 18, 2019)

Barnesy said:


> The ability to pay using Paypal gives me some hope. I may take the plunge (for science!) and let you know how I fare.


How did it turn out?


----------



## Favell (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks like a scam. Relatively sophisticated but still crooked.


----------



## rockdoc (Feb 7, 2020)

MMSlasher said:


> Title asks it all.
> 
> I have been looking for a certain board for a while now and this site has it. From what I can tell, the site has only been around for about 7 months. The board is selling for ~$300, so not one of those too good to be true moments, but still a good deal. They have 100's of boards, skis, boots, etc for sale. The site has a few grammatical errors, but since the business is run out of Singapore, I can let that slide. I think the site is either hosted or registered in Los Angeles. The site isn't pretty, but it isn't terrible either, I have made successful purchases from worse looking sites here in the states.
> 
> ...


Its a scam! 
I bought it, guess I could have looked closer and found out but was in a hurry and at a glance, it looks alright! Felt somewhat secure when paypal was an option. Bought split board bindings that never was sent to me. 
Filed a complaint at paypal and got the money back.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

?‍♂


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)




----------

